# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Making cheap Marvelseal

## JasonO

I just ran across this from the CCI. (using LDPE shopping bags to melt/glue aluminum foil to wood)

http://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/publication...s/1-9-eng.aspx

I'd be interested in seeing how well it works. Perhaps Heavy Duty Foil?

Jason

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I thought I was pretty familiar with all of the CCI material on this kind of topic but I missed this one. I think it sounds interesting and might warrant some experimentation but I am not sure of the advantage of using PE to adhere it over say using a 3M spray adhesive (I forget which number right now) that - once cured - passes Oddy tests (not sure that this matters since it is behind the barrier anyway) which is an old timey solution. 
The 3M solution is faster but I guess the PE solution is cheaper and less messy/stinky.
It seems to me that they both share the same intrinsic weakness though - using foil without a barrier on the outside leaves it vulnerable to pinholes if it is not handled pretty carefully.

----------


## munkimoore

Updated link for 7 years from now when someone else comes looking...  :Wink: 
https://www.canada.ca/en/conservatio...rier-foil.html

----------

